# She's arrived!!



## _Lexi_

My princess has arrived. A very quick labour and inducement. I'll write up my full birth story in the coming days. But they broke my waters at 4.50am and i was just about 1cm, she was born at 7.06am when they didn't believe I needed to push! We had some help with forceps as her heart rate started to drop because of how quick everything happened. I done it all without any pain relief bar 3 puffs on gas and air during my first internal, but didn't like it. She's a healthy 6lb 2.5oz and is gorgeous. I've got to stay in go if hot just to keep an eye on my blood pressure, but we should be home tomorrow. I'm so pleased I fought for my vbac and managed to achieve it with no complications. Thank you to everyone that has supported me over the past 9 months!! At the moment she doesn't have a name, but here's a quick peek:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/B0281C38-09D1-4DEB-AFA7-FFBEBCCCF88E-2046-0000021DCE45ACBA.jpg

xx


----------



## marina294

Beautiful congratulations.!!


----------



## catty

Congratulations!!! Glad everything went well xx


----------



## ladybrock

awwwww shes adorable x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congratulations!! Shes so beautiful!


----------



## mspotter

OMG lexi she's gorgeous!! Sounds like the perfect labour too.
Cant wait to hear what you call her.
Congratulations :hugs:
Xx


----------



## Aurora_rose

Congratulations! She looks so pretty! X


----------



## HelenEdge

Congratulations!! So pleased you got your vbac and your little girl is her safe and well x


----------



## JessyG

awww so happy for you sweetheart. she is gorgeous!


----------



## _jellybean_

YAY! I'm OVER the moon for you. She's beautiful. I'm so happy that she's healthy--as I know you we're worried. You must be filled with joy. Sending hugs, and hope to see you in Baby Club honey! Welcome baby girl!


----------



## ready4lullaby

Wow congrats! So awesome that it was so quick!!!


----------



## SweetFramboiz

So relieved of the happy ending and shes truly gorgeous.... :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

Congrats so glad you got your vbac! Shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats! Great Job!


----------



## kirstybumx3

oh lexi this post made me so emotional!
well done on your VBAC girl, you did it!!!!!
and your daughter is perfect!
congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## J22

Beautiful, many congratulations to your and your husband lexi...your post has made my day!! :flower:


----------



## Mum2BKW

This news had made my day! What a beautiful daughter, many many congratulations xxx


----------



## Pielette

Lexi she's beautiful! Congratulations, I'm so pleased you got your vbac and your healthy little girl!


----------



## AshLMT

Absolutely beautiful!! Great job, Momma!!!! :)


----------



## nabo86

congratulations, she is beautiful and I am glad everything went well in the end :flower:


----------



## familygirl30

Congratulations Lexi,she's beautiful!so happy for u x


----------



## Evansangel

Absolutely beautiful. I'm glad you got your vbac :) 

Congratulations x


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww she's gorgeous! Congratulations!!!! So pleased for you for so many reasons xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

**You see I nip to the shop and you go and announce! lol :haha:


----------



## Sarahdisco

Oh my gosh Lexi she's incredible! Such a little cutie! 

I'm made up you got your VBAC and it sounds like you did brilliantly! No pain relief I'm in awe of you!

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Jcliff

I want to cry I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Katteh

I'm so pleased for you, really great news! Congratulations xx


----------



## fertiliciousx

Finally, the princess makes her appearance.:happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you Lexi....I can stop holding my breath now. Thank God all the prayers and positive thoughts for you weren't in vain. 

Enjoy your little one hun....:hugs:


----------



## sue_88

Delighted beyond belief at your post and picture of a sweet, heathly baby girl.

She is just precious! Looking forward to hearing her name & wish you a quick & speedy recovery.

Enjoy your miracle princess! Xx


----------



## doddy0402

Well done and congratulations on your girlie! And what a great weight too!! ! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lexi I am soooooo happy for you!!! Well done you and huge congrats she is a little beauty!! I cannot express how over joyed and happy I am for you, you stuck to your guns and did it well done; youre an inspiration well done!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrixieLox

Squeallllll! Have been waiting for this post, so so delighted for you! x


----------



## suffolksazzle

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations, Lexi, she is absolutely beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## amjon

Congrats! She's lovely.


----------



## AP

Congratulations Lexi <3


----------



## HappiestMom

awww ive been waiting for this update..first thing I looked for when I got on !!! congrats..she is tooo cute!!!! and glad you got your VBAC too!!


----------



## tristansmum

Congrats. Well done on herring your vbac x


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Congrats she's lovely xxxx


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Awww look at that cute face!!!


----------



## Purplehippo

I'm so happy that everything went well and it ended up the way you wanted it :) your princess is beautiful :flower::hugs: xx


----------



## Isismoon

congratulations she is gorgeous x


----------



## Nadialew

You did it! I am so so so so happy for you and your gorgeous little girl!!!! Congrats, Lexi...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Lexi! :happydance: I'm so happy for you and your sweet rainbow baby! She's adorable! Well done, and congrats on getting your VBAC! :thumbup:


----------



## Malingo

woohoo! congrats! :)


----------



## Chellxx

Yeah congrats hun so pleased for you x


----------



## Nela

Awwwwww congratulations! I am so very happy for you! She's adorable. Can't wait to find out her name! :hugs:


----------



## Evana

she is gorgeous ....congratulation!!!!:happydance:


----------



## special_kala

!Huge congratulations!

A beautiful rainbow x


----------



## girlinyork

She is perfect <3 so glad you had your vbac and you're taking home your rainbow :cry: I am so happy for you all xx


----------



## lewood88

Congrats lexi shes beautiful so glas you got your vbac xxxxx


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations she is gorgeous and will have an extra special guardian angel looking over her xx


----------



## LilMiss_91

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your vbac and your lovely baby girl! xx


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

:cloud9: congratulations lexi im so happy for you. so glad you got your vbac hun. little princess is just absolutely beautiful. xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

congrats x


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. I remember you from when i was pregnant with my last LO and am so happy for you! You have a gorgeous rainbow baby. xxxxx


----------



## alisha_t

Awww, congratulations!!! I am so happy for you I have a huge smile on my face. She is beautiful!!! :D


----------



## crysttal

Awesome news. Yay you did it:happydance: congrats


----------



## ShirlWirl

Huge congratulations! She's so beautiful! You must be very proud xxx


----------



## Smudge101

Massive congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## annio84

Congratulations! What a beautiful little girl!! Well done you!!


----------



## Sephie

Congratulations!! She's beautiful and well done you on a great delivery! :) xx


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations! How lovely everything went exactly as you would have wanted! She's gorgeous! Enjoy motherhood xxx


----------



## MrsWhy

Really really happy for you - she's gorgeous

Congrats xx


----------



## piscean

Congratulations!


----------



## MumMumMum

Massive congrats! So glad you got your vbac and she's ok x


----------



## Xxenssial

Awww huge congrats. She is perfect.


----------



## momofadane

She is beautiful!!!! Couldn't be happier for you!!!!


----------



## ash211

Congrats! Way to go! Been following your threads, glad everything went well!


----------



## Mjane84

Oh, I am just so happy for you!!! She is absolutely stunning. Congrats in a huge way!


----------



## Sanibel

COngratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## runnergrl

no wonder you were on my mind so heavy this morning! Congratulations- she is PERFECT!!!


----------



## shelx

Shes gorgeous congrats :)
Xx


----------



## _Lexi_

Thank you so much everyone!! I'm still overwhelmed at how quickly everything happened. Can't believe I came in for a blood pressure check and I'm leaving with a baby!! I just can't stop looking at her. Hoping to go home tomorrow. I'm so glad I stood up for everything I wanted. I'm so pleased I got my vbac and trusted my body to be able to do it. We almost ended up in theatre, but I got her out in time. Definitely don't let people bully you into something you're not happy with! The midwife that came on the night shift tried convincing my mum and oh to go home as she thought it could take a few days, if they had, they'd both of missed it. She also said my contractions were 'a mild period type pain' and I should go to bed and sleep it off!! Obviously her expert opinion was wrong! Our princes still doesn't have a name. I'm exhausted, haven't slept properly since Thursday. Oh and my mum have both just left the hospital and will be back in the morning. So going to try get some rest. Thank you all so much again. Especially big thanks to the vbac women that have me faith and belief that I could do it!! xx


----------



## Katie1980

Congratulations Lexi, I'm so happy for you and have to admit I've shed a tear or two reading your update. She's an absolute stunner and she's so lucky to have such a strong mummy. 

All my love to you and floaty kisses to Joshua on the day of his baby sisters arrival.

Kate. Xxxxx


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sam182

Congratulation! She is just gorgeous x


----------



## juhnayrae

Congratulations!!! She's perfect :flower:


----------



## Sarah125

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful :flower:


----------



## Loobylola

Congratulations Lexi!!! Shes beautiful! Best wishes to you and your little family! x


----------



## Elljo3

Congratulations,she is so very beautiful.
Well done on the VBAC as well you must be so proud of yourself :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

Woohoo!! She's beautiful!

Well done on the delivery! Told u it would be quick :-D


----------



## immy11

Congratulations so so happy for you x


----------



## Fallacy

First off, congratulations! I'm so happy you were able to fight for the birth you wanted - no woman should be denied that. 

Second, she's so adorable! Best wishes to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## zanDark

Massive congratulations!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

She's gorgeous! :cloud9:<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## littleone2010

Massive congratulations. She's a beautiful rainbow indeed!! I can not tell you how ecstatic I am for you!!!! Can't wait to hear more!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Whimsy82

Good grief, look at that precious little person!

I'm so happy for you and thank you so much for keeping us all updated! I look forward to reading your birth story!


----------



## xJessie91x

Omg she is beautiful babe!!!!!!! So happy for you. Congratulations xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

_Lexi_ said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! I'm still overwhelmed at how quickly everything happened. Can't believe I came in for a blood pressure check and I'm leaving with a baby!! I just can't stop looking at her. Hoping to go home tomorrow. I'm so glad I stood up for everything I wanted. I'm so pleased I got my vbac and trusted my body to be able to do it. We almost ended up in theatre, but I got her out in time. Definitely don't let people bully you into something you're not happy with! The midwife that came on the night shift tried convincing my mum and oh to go home as she thought it could take a few days, if they had, they'd both of missed it. She also said my contractions were 'a mild period type pain' and I should go to bed and sleep it off!! Obviously her expert opinion was wrong! Our princes still doesn't have a name. I'm exhausted, haven't slept properly since Thursday. Oh and my mum have both just left the hospital and will be back in the morning. So going to try get some rest. Thank you all so much again. Especially big thanks to the vbac women that have me faith and belief that I could do it!! xx


well done again, I am so happy for you :hugs: this is such a better out come for you and your sweet little girl!! you should be very proud of your self! you fought and won the right to a natural birth :thumbup: I needed a little help with my VBAC as well they used the ventouse :) :flower::flower: next time you will have baby out in no time LOL relax and enjoy your little baby and get some rest if you can


----------



## spunky84

Congratulations :) I'm really glad that you got the vbac that you wanted (and that it went without complications!) and that your little girl is healthy :) She is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## sharnahw

Awe Lexi CONGRATS!!! she is just beautiful and I am sooooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## Lilyandbump

What wonderful, wonderful news Lexi! Congratulations to you and all your family and friends who will share and input into her precious little life. Enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Lizkikulwe

Congs Lexi,
This is a testimony of prayer and believe.
Oh angel Micheal, may you take full control of that princess.
Love
Liz


----------



## peacebaby

Congratulations :happydance: shes adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Rafferty

Awww she is PERFECT! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations hun she is beautiful x


----------



## maratobe

welcome to the world little one! congratulations mumma!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

She's a beauty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## GiGi2013

Congrats on a GORGEOUS baby girl and a successful VBAC!!! Way to go momma!!! :)

I think you should name her "Hope"...since you never lost hope that you would have your VBAC....just saying ;)


----------



## stickylizard

Yay!!!!! I am so pleased for you hun, huge congratulations she is so adorable! Xxx


----------



## rory83coyotes

HOw awesome. I was pregnant with you the same time when you lost you other little one. So happy that you got your rainbow baby. She is very cute. Speedy recovery. Sit back and give that baby lots of snuggles.


----------



## Babushka

Congratulations, she's beautiful.


----------



## staralfur

Lexi, I'm so happy for you. She's amazing. I hope you're both doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

That's fantastic news, I'm so happy for you! Loved reading this announcement! Xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Lexi!! I am so happy to see your rainbow is here, safe and well. :cloud9:
She is beautiful. Xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

She's stunning!

Well done xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O lexi she's beautiful , massive congrats , hope ur ok? Fast labour I'm so glad u got ur Vbac x


----------



## Jcliff

LEXI, how are you doing today? Hows baby?


----------



## babybambi

Awe,lexi I've just seen this.so happy for you she's a little beaut!


----------



## shanny

so pleased for you xx


----------



## july2013

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations Sweetie, what a cutie! Welcome to the world gorgeous girl! X


----------



## MamaTex

Congratulations!


----------



## Anthrogirl

So beautiful and so happy to hear that you got your VBAC and all ended spectacularly!!


----------



## _Lexi_

Thank you everyone. We're still in hospital as my blood pressure is still quite high. Giving us time to learn to breastfeed. She's just too sleepy and Wong suck for long, so we're currently expressing into a syringe and feeding her that way till she has some energy. She is getting more gorgeous as the hours go by. Still shocked by how quick everything happened. Still can't quite believe I got my pain relief free vbac! I wish I hadn't had to be strapped to the monitors from when they broke my waters, that was uncomfortable, but they thought I was haemorrhaging and if I hadn't been we wouldn't of known her heart beat was dropping towards the end. I wish I'd been allowed to birth in water, but again, with how quick everything happened, the pool wouldn't of been ran in time. Labouring in the bath was amazing though and helped so much. Been here since Sunday and still barely used half the stuff in my hospital bag. I laboured naked as even the thin top I brought was one layer too many and I was way too hot, and didn't really care by that point. Baby has spent most her time in blankets and a nappy so we can have lots of skin to skin. Breastfeeding is difficult, but we're persevering. She's too tired to suckle properly, so expressing into a syringe and feeding her that way. Haven't even heard her cry yet, she just sleeps! The whole labour was a complete whirlwind, but I'd got my mum to note down the time that things happened, what time they started induction, when contractions started, etc etc, which has been great for looking back on as the whole few hours have all blurred together. Really hoping we're allowed home tomorrow so we can start life as a proper family. 

She also has a name. Welcome to the world Jessica Lily. 
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/A338144F-3C72-4DD7-AA8F-603A2B3FAF50-3962-000003702B59E02C.jpg


----------



## Jcliff

She has a great name (same as mine hehe).


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Jessica Lily :) she is so beautiful! You make gorgeous babies <3


----------



## alisha_t

A beautiful name for a beautiful girl!!! Welcome to the world Baby Jessica and congratulations again!!! :)


----------



## amanda111308

I am so happy to see you had her and all is well!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sara00

Congrats I am so happy for you and she is beautiful!!


----------



## Carly.C

Congratulations, the feeling of love is so overwhelming isn't it? You've done a fantastic job and should be so proud if yourself xxxxx


----------



## JessyG

What a lovely name and I am not biased at all lol!


----------



## mrsirish

Awwwww congrats x


----------



## kelly4

Congratulations, what a lovely name xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Love that u went with Jessica Hun, just beautiful, x


----------



## Nadialew

Pretty baby, i think she looks a lot like you. Gorgeous name too! Congrats again, Lexi!


----------



## topsy

Lexi, I am so pleased to here your little princess has arrived.She looks gorgeous. xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations x


----------



## xJessie91x

Beautiful name ... Obviously I love the Jessica ;) and lily is my fav name :) x


----------



## lolita1990

Gorgeous! Congrats Lexi! x x x


----------



## Belly bean

AWWWWW congrats Lexi what a perfect baby and congrats on your VBAC :thumbup: but its not fair we all get to see pics but we don't get to cuddle :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on your vbac and on your gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Huge congratulations Lexi! She's beautiful x x x


----------



## starstarstar

Hugs congrats! So very happy for you Lexi :) She's beautiful x


----------



## VikkiD

Congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## Jaycrew

AWW CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a pretty baby!!! Im so happy that you stuck to your guns and pushed her out!!!! :D Im so happy for you both and your success and health! and also Pretty name just like mine! WHOOP WHOOP Jessica's taking over the world!!! Pretty great start i'd say for her- TRIUMPHANT and VICTORIOUS!!


----------



## _Lexi_

We finally got discharged at 8.30pm on Friday. It's been so lovely to have her home. I can't believe she's a week old already!! Thank you for all the lovely comments. Still can't believe my baby girl has arrived!! xx


----------



## Jcliff

Would love to see some pix!


----------



## Lizkikulwe

_Lexi_ said:


> We finally got discharged at 8.30pm on Friday. It's been so lovely to have her home. I can't believe she's a week old already!! Thank you for all the lovely comments. Still can't believe my baby girl has arrived!! xx

Good to know you got home with her.
Stay blessed


----------

